#  > Telecomunicações >  > FIBERHOME >  >  Configuração OLT fiberhome

## pinhais

Pessoal, como todos sabem estamos implementando nossa rede de fibra.

Alguém já configurou ou sabe como configurar a OLT da FiberHome;.

Abraços.

----------


## ConectWi

> Pessoal, como todos sabem estamos implementando nossa rede de fibra.
> 
> Alguém já configurou ou sabe como configurar a OLT da FiberHome;.
> 
> Abraços.


Já, fez configuração.. iniciamos a venda de ferragem, fibra cabo drop, Splitter, Conectores, caixas de atendimento!!!

Marcos

----------


## kleberbrasil

Wilson,

Tem uma lista de discussão específica da FiberHome para usuários e para quem pretender usar essa marca http://conectlan.com/mailman/listinf..._conectlan.com





> Pessoal, como todos sabem estamos implementando nossa rede de fibra.
> 
> Alguém já configurou ou sabe como configurar a OLT da FiberHome;.
> 
> Abraços.

----------


## pinhais

> Wilson,
> 
> Tem uma lista de discussão específica da FiberHome para usuários e para quem pretender usar essa marca http://conectlan.com/mailman/listinf..._conectlan.com



Obrigado Kleber.

Depois de muito penar e algumas horas com o Gustavo da wdc, com suporte pago.

Hoje posso dizer que destroço o software de gerenciamento da olt fiberhome.

Fiz a inscrição na lista de discussão.

att:

----------


## marcioelias

Qual modelo de OLT da Fiberhome vc está utilizando? O software de gerenciamento vem junto com a OLT ou é comprado a parte? E a OLT (produto em sí) é de boa qualidade, fazendo frente a Overteck, Parks, etc?

Estou iniciando uma rede GEPON com OLT CiaNet (diga-se de passagem com etiqueta CiaNet, qualquer semelhança com a Overtek será mera coicidencia?) e gostaria de avaliar outras marcas. 

Achei a Fiberhome mais acessível, mais mesmo assim não é um investimento pequeno, por isso fico na dúvida e gostaria da opinião de quem já conhece o produto.

----------


## Luspmais

Olá pessoal, também estamos na procura do produto mais ideal para rede GPON.

Quem esta usando Parks, Fiber Home, Overteck ou Cianet ?!??!?
Quais os prós e contras de cada, referente a ONU, quais são compatíveis com outras marcas, pra não ficar refém de apenas 1 ou 2 marcas.

Desde já agradeço os comentários.

----------


## SantiagoMG

A OLT Fiberhome precisa de algum servidor ligado continuamente a ela para que os clientes possam conectar, servindo como banco de dados?

----------


## gustavo_marcon

> A OLT Fiberhome precisa de algum servidor ligado continuamente a ela para que os clientes possam conectar, servindo como banco de dados?


A OLT vai funcionar como um AP em bridge funciona.

Na porta uplink vc vai ligar seu concentrador pppoe por exemplo.

O servidor que vc precisa é para rodar o software de gerenciamento, mas ele nao precisa ficar ligado para a OLT funcionar.

----------


## jmachado

> Olá pessoal, também estamos na procura do produto mais ideal para rede GPON.
> 
> Quem esta usando Parks, Fiber Home, Overteck ou Cianet ?!??!?
> Quais os prós e contras de cada, referente a ONU, quais são compatíveis com outras marcas, pra não ficar refém de apenas 1 ou 2 marcas.
> 
> Desde já agradeço os comentários.




Olá, a Furukawa dispõe de equipamentos GPON, incluindo tem compatibilidade com Fiberhome, Parks e Padtec.

----------


## alrtas

> Pessoal, como todos sabem estamos implementando nossa rede de fibra.
> 
> Alguém já configurou ou sabe como configurar a OLT da FiberHome;.
> 
> Abraços.


Ola pinhais,
Precisando de ajuda com as configurações entre em contato via inbox
abs

----------


## evandromac

> Olá pessoal, também estamos na procura do produto mais ideal para rede GPON.
> 
> Quem esta usando Parks, Fiber Home, Overteck ou Cianet ?!??!?
> Quais os prós e contras de cada, referente a ONU, quais são compatíveis com outras marcas, pra não ficar refém de apenas 1 ou 2 marcas.
> 
> Desde já agradeço os comentários.


De todo mundo que eu conheço, dizem que de um modo geral, a PARKS é a melhor de todas, tanto na tecnologia como no suporte. Mas que peca no preço, que tanto a OLT como a ONU tem preços proibitivos. Eu mesmo cotei de comprar com a parks na época, consegui finame pra comprar OLT e tal, mas quando vi o preço das ONU, desanimei... é uma pena, pq seria ótimo trabalhar com a parks.

Fiberhome não é ruim, mas pra quem é auto-didata, pode ter uma dificuldade pra encontrar material técnico.

----------


## evandromac

> A OLT Fiberhome precisa de algum servidor ligado continuamente a ela para que os clientes possam conectar, servindo como banco de dados?


Ela pode ser configurada da maneira que você quiser, mas a maneira mais comum dela funcionar é como o amigo já falou, ela fica em brige, e você liga ela pelo uplink na sua estrutura, usando VLANs para diferenciar, organizar e separar o tráfego.

----------


## dpetry

Olá amigos, segue um link que tenho cerca de 1.5GB de arquivos da FiberHome.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-q...ew?usp=sharing

----------


## evandromac

> Olá amigos, segue um link que tenho cerca de 1.5GB de arquivos da FiberHome.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B-q...ew?usp=sharing



Valeu, amigão! Alguns aí eu já tinha, mas outros, não! Valeu mesmo! Logo vou compartilhar o que eu tenho também, lá no outro tópico de manuais!

----------

